# Baumstamm im Gartenteich



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
da ich in meinem GT auch __ Wasserschildkröten halte würde ich gerne einen
kleinen Baumstamm ins Wasser legen, damit dieser von den __ Schildkröten als Sonnenplatz genutzt werden kann. Kann mir jemand sagen, welchens Holz besonders gut (ausser Korkeiche) geeignet ist. Das Holz einfach nur sehr wenig Einfluß aus das Wasser haben.
Im Voraus besten Dank.
Taffy


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2005)

hallo taffy,

als besonders geeignet, sagt man, würde sich eiche anbieten. diese gibt gerbsäuere frei welche sich negativ auf das algenwachstum auswirken soll.

negative eigenschaften für die tiere sind hierbei keine vorhanden.

in ermangelung einer eiche liegt bei mir schon jahre ein fichtenstamm im teich - ich kann weder positive noch negative eigenschaften feststellen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2005)

*Re:*

Hallo
zu Schildis kann ich nichts sagen......
zu Holz im Teich : hier ein paar Piks von mir






das ist ein Eichenstamm der liegt seit 6 Jahren so halb
(gewollt "liederlich) im Teich
die Rinde ist etwas abgeplatzt ,ansonsten wie neu  

hier nochmal mit Bufo und falscher Blüte 8) 






und hier nochmal im Frühjahr






und hier in einem anderem Frühling






und hier im Sommer von rechts ('')('')('')






diese Steinsetzung steht auf einer Konstruktion die oben mit einer
Eichenbohle abschließt (ist doch zu erkennen!?)
bei Wartungsarbeiten hab ich den Wasserspiegel schon mal abgesenkt
Bohle ist schwarz aber fest ! 




übrigens Venedig steht nur auf Eichenstämmen

hier eine schöne Verfärbung eines Eichenstammes im Pflanzenfilter
(mit Frosch)





hier ,von der Haltbarkeit, das andere Extrem ein Fichtenstamm
genauso lange im Teich . 
für Geigenbauer ist´s wohl nichts mehr  
aber als Deko hält er nochmal ein halbes Dutzend Jahre durch







hier der gleich Stamm mit Pilz






besiedelt von einer kleinen __ Birke: 






mein Fazit :
die meisten anderen in Frage kommenden Holzarten 
liegen von der Haltbarkeit irgendwo dazwischen
dh. es spielt das Aussehen wohl eine größere Rolle als die 
Haltbarkeit...
ich denke auch die Wirkung von Auswaschungen von Gerbsäuren
werden bei massiven Holz eher überschätzt.
die mögliche Vergrößerung der Besiedlungsfläche von Bakterien
spielt m.M.n. eine größere (positve ) Rolle.

wenn ich denke ,dass ich Gerbsäure verwenden muß setze ich 
Kaltwasserauszüge aus __ Eichen-säge- oder -hobelspänen an 






und gebe diese
unter Kontrolle der Wasserwerte dem Teichwasser zu.




genug gelangweilt
schönen Abend


:yingyang:


----------

